

Introducing Firefox 11 Aurora - maratd
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/12/introducing-aurora-11-with-tons-of-new-features-and-improvements/

======
JoshTriplett
Full release notes: <http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/11.0a2/auroranotes/>

------
nfm
Highlights: SPDY support (off by default), IndexedDB for local storage, and
some tweaks to WebSockets, including removing their 'Moz' prefix.

------
ayu
Turn on SPDY by going to about:config and setting network.http.spdy.enabled to
true.

